# Turnips n Venison Chorizo



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me some dried deer chorizo and I made this wonderful soup:









I love turnips and I've made this a number of times through the years with other types of sausages made from pork and wild game, even pork and duck.

Here's how:

*Ingredients:*
2 cups - turnips, peeled and cubed
1 medium - onion, chopped
4 cups - turnip greens, chopped
8 oz - dried chorizo, sliced 1/8"
2 tsp - garlic, minced
2 tbsp - olive oil
3 - 14 oz cans, beef or chicken broth
Salt and pepper to taste
1 cup - Parmesan cheese, grated

*Directions:*
· In a large skillet over medium heat cook turnips, onion, chorizo, and garlic in oil until the turnips just start to soften, about 10 minutes.
· Add broth, salt and pepper and bring to a boil.
· Simmer for 10 minutes.
· Stir in the turnip greens and cook until wilted, about 2 minutes.
·  Top with Parmesan.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Please Goob, don't hate me for this, but, pork salivary glands, lymph nodes & fat (cheeks)? *amn, if I had never read the list of ingredients(in Chorizo) I might be willing to give this a try, 'cause it does look good. But alas, I draw the line at lymph nodes. Like one guy said about Chorizo..."what, no malignant tumors?"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Please Goob, don't hate me for this, but, pork salivary glands, lymph nodes & fat (cheeks)? *amn, if I had never read the list of ingredients(in Chorizo) I might be willing to give this a try, 'cause it does look good. But alas, I draw the line at lymph nodes. Like one guy said about Chorizo..."what, no malignant tumors?"


Yeah, traditionally it's made from what ever is on a hog's head. Cool, huh? Who doesn't love lymph nodes, great mouth feel.

To all of us sausageheads "Chorizo" is a very broad term. It's just coarse-ground pork butt with Mexican spices stuffed in hog casing. Kinda like "Salami", there's a jillion different ways to make it.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, thank God. I bought some of the "store bought" Chorizo(Mexican style) not too long ago thinking I'd give it a try. It looked like sausage and I figured "gee, Sausage, Mexican flavor...how bad can it be?" Well, to make a long story short, when I got home and got the dutch over out to give it a try, out oozes this reddish, yucky lookin stuff...my dear wife, bless her heart, yells "what the h.e. doublehockeypsticks is that?...count me out, no thanks, adios muchacho", and, before I could even explain, she was out the door and headed to the mall. Well, I proceeded to cook it up with a stubborn determination. But the longer the goop cooked, the smellier it got and the more suspicious I got. So I fetched the wrapper out of the garbage and scanned the list of ingredients. My eyes popped, my jaw dropped and my throat started to close off. I couldn't believe what I was reading. Most good Amierican companies that use strange but edible products have the common decency to use semi-deceptive terms like "mechanically separated", or "finely textured beef" and the such, as to not scare us off. But no, right there in big bold type..."lymph nodes"...I froze in my tracks...aren't they one of those "animal by-products" the dogs lovers have fought Purina and the boys over for so many years? Of course Purina and the like have refused to give a straight answer, and rightfully so. Some things are best left untold.
In the end, I let the Chorizo burn and met the little women at the mall for Panda Express. At least with Chinese, you know better than to ask.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Oh, thank God. I bought some of the "store bought" Chorizo(Mexican style) not too long ago thinking I'd give it a try. It looked like sausage and I figured "gee, Sausage, Mexican flavor...how bad can it be?" Well, to make a long story short, when I got home and got the dutch over out to give it a try, out oozes this reddish, yucky lookin stuff...my dear wife, bless her heart, yells "what the h.e. doublehockeypsticks is that?...count me out, no thanks, adios muchacho", and, before I could even explain, she was out the door and headed to the mall. Well, I proceeded to cook it up with a stubborn determination. But the longer the goop cooked, the smellier it got and the more suspicious I got. So I fetched the wrapper out of the garbage and scanned the list of ingredients. My eyes popped, my jaw dropped and my throat started to close off. I couldn't believe what I was reading. Most good Amierican companies that use strange but edible products have the common decency to use semi-deceptive terms like "mechanically separated", or "finely textured beef" and the such, as to not scare us off. But no, right there in big bold type..."lymph nodes"...I froze in my tracks...aren't they one of those "animal by-products" the dogs lovers have fought Purina and the boys over for so many years? Of course Purina and the like have refused to give a straight answer, and rightfully so. Some things are best left untold.
> In the end, I let the Chorizo burn and met the little women at the mall for Panda Express. At least with Chinese, you know better than to ask.


Yes, goop with spices and vinegar.

.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

That looks good. Goob have you ever messed around making duck or goose sausage?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SCtransplant said:


> That looks good. Goob have you ever messed around making duck or goose sausage?


Yes, a number of times. There's duck and/or goose sausage threads on here.

My best waterfowl sausage was made from swan.

Try the search engine.

.


----------

